# Ladies Only!



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Alright ladies, I'm having a problem riding during my period that's driving me insane. 

I ride with a tampon and a panty liner for those pesky leaks. Well I'm struggling with the panty liner bunching and I've been ending up with saddle sores.

I did a 20 mile ride on Sunday and afterwards I literally had to peel my undies off because the pad had rubbed me raw. I ended up having to two point most of the way it hurt so bad. 

I've tried to ride without a pad but I'm so anxious about leaking that I'd almost rather deal with the sores. 

So what do you gals do?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the kind with 'wings' stay in place better. 

I used to just not ride on the heavy days.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm past that stage of my life now, but have you considered adult diapers? They'll definitely stay in place, and they're nowhere near as bulky as they used to be.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Can't help you, but I sure do sympathize. There are a couple of days a month that I just can't ride. I have a VERY heavy flow and have had the bad experience of leaks... seems posting really increases blood flow. I hope and pray I will not have any big public commitments on those days - I once had to take my daughter to a horse show and had to go to the port-a-potty every 15 minutes ALL DAY. Sucks, really does, but I haven't found a solution. Hoping it will all be over in just a few more years... men really don't know the [email protected] we have to deal with.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Well I'm only 19 so I have quite a few more years of dealing with this unless I can bribe my vet to spay me. 

I have heavy flow too. A super in about 4 hours is full. I try not to ride to much on those days but I hate having to cancel plans because my period is very inconsistent.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe I'm just a super gross person, lol, but I don't mind if I leak a little. I just wear my "sleeping" underwear when I ride and I'm on my period and a tampon and if I leak a little, then ah well. Just use a little peroxide when you get done riding and spray those babies out. 

Blood never hurt anyone and if they're rubbing you to the point of near bleeding, well then in both situations you'll end up with blood in your panties.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Bugaboo said:


> Maybe I'm just a super gross person, lol, but I don't mind if I leak a little. I just wear my "sleeping" underwear when I ride and I'm on my period and a tampon and if I leak a little, then ah well. Just use a little peroxide when you get done riding and spray those babies out.
> 
> Blood never hurt anyone and if they're rubbing you to the point of near bleeding, well then in both situations you'll end up with blood in your panties.


I'm more worried about my saddle. Its tan roughout!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm more worried about my saddle. Its tan roughout!


Yes, when I say there are leaks, I'm not talking about a few drops and I assume Rain Shadow isn't either. I'm talking holy crap, the dam has let go, the levees have failed and Niagara falls is coming fast. I'm talking unpredictable gushing at the worst possible time. A bloody saddle, to be graphic. :eek_color::eek_color::eek_color:

P.S. Rain Shadow, I WISH I could go 4 hours! Sometimes, I only have a few minutes before my next bathroom run. It has gotten significantly worse after I had kids in my 30s, so hopefully you won't have to deal with this for some time yet, maybe never.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

That's true, I ride in an old show saddle, so the suede is a light tan/beige color.

Alright, I got something for ya. Just get one of those super comfy fleece saddle liner. If a little something happens, you can just pull it off, spray with peroxide and wash it. So what if it stains a little, it's better than the saddle. 

Secondarily, I don't know how you feel about peeing in the woods, but maybe bringing a couple extra tampons and changing when you head to the woods would help also. Don't forget, pack it in, pack it out.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm more worried about my saddle. Its tan roughout!


Spoken like a true horse woman. :thumbsup:

I vote for the thin style overnight pad with wings, although you think smaller is better, it does tend to cause bunching and soreness.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> That's true, I ride in an old show saddle, so the suede is a light tan/beige color.
> 
> Alright, I got something for ya. Just get one of those super comfy fleece saddle liner. If a little something happens, you can just pull it off, spray with peroxide and wash it. So what if it stains a little, it's better than the saddle.


This is actually a great idea. But I'd get a black one, to be safe! And needless to say, wear dark breeches!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Honestly I've never had a problem riding with a thick pad (with wings) for a couple hours at a time. I use the super long overnight ones so there's a lot of room that will prevent leaks. Yes they may bunch up a bit, but just come up off the saddle and fix your wedgie, then sit back down and continue on! Also like someone else said, if you could change sometime in the midst that would help as well, because sweating is probably part of why you get so sore.

I only get to ride sporadically as it is so I refuse to be stopped by mother nature's monthly revenge. :lol:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Have you ever tried a menstrual cup?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

https://www.shethinx.com

I have a few pairs of the knock-off versions I bought off of Amazon. I too have "issues" and this best solution for me as backup.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I get heavy periods. It sucks. I wear my 'period' panties, & a pad. Not a liner, especially if it's heavy. ALWAYS WEAR THE WINGS.
I have to use 'ultra' tampons or super plus when it's that heavy. I also bring extra tampons in case I have to change before/after a ride.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I ride with 3 tampons and a pad with wings. Its the only way I will make it. 

Good underwear helps too as it holds the pad in place and prevents bunching. Seamless is also the way to go IMO


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Avna said:


> Have you ever tried a menstrual cup?


I have one and it works great after about the 2nd day of my flow. Otherwise I fill it in an hour or less and then it leaks when its full.

I do love a cup though, To nice to dump rinse reinsert and move on with my day. Great when I am out in the woods.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Super+ tampon and a ultra maxipad with wings. Panty liner just won't cut it, they are for super light days, or accidents Change as often as you can. For some people on heavy days that is hourly-3hrs. I, personally, find the chafing happens when you get damp. So the drier you can be the better. 

Make sure you talk with your doc to make sure you don't have something like fibroids causing your heavy cycle. Things sometimes can be done with bc in some cases.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> https://www.shethinx.com
> 
> I have a few pairs of the knock-off versions I bought off of Amazon. I too have "issues" and this best solution for me as backup.


Oh WOW!! Thanks for sharing.

What is the name of the knocks off you where happy with?

I used to be able to buy disposable underwear that I wore the first 2 days of my flow. Then they quit making them  These shethinx would be fantastic!!!


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

The most sticky panty liners I've ever used that haven't rubbed me raw and stays in place when riding are the Always Dailies Xtra Protection in extra long teamed up with a super or super plus tampon haha. They are long but not too long, and don't roll/fold. If you wear a more fitted underwear with them, they really stay in place nicely and don't have the extra potential "rub" that winged liners have. Just my experience, I really like them .


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Rain I so empathize with you!!! You have had some very good suggestions that I may steal as well. But I still wanted to give my input. 

Panty liners never seem to do any good while I ride, I have the same problem with them you are. So when I do ride while leaking, I use a light long pad with wings along with my tampon. That seems to do the trick.

One thing that REALLY helped me (and I know this isn't for everyone) is getting on birth control. I used to have 2-3 periods a month and it was THICK (like blood clots) and heavy. I used to have to change the heaviest dutiest pads every hour. I was always afraid to stand up after a class so I usually either booked it out first and headed straight to the bathroom, or waited till everyone else was out and then high tailed it to the bathroom. Spandex shorts over my regular underwear were my best friends. 

I always seemed to be on my heaviest day when horse shows rolled around, and to be perfectly honest, I have no idea how I survived without an accident. Tampons terrified me (I have only just figured them out), so I was stuck with my giant pads and spandex. But that always seemed to work. And since I was sitting most of the day in the saddle, I had little to no drainage (because of how thick it was). I did have to run to the potty if I decided to get off, so I just went all day without doing that.

Like I said, birth control has helped me so much. My mother finally took me to the Gyno the end of my senior year when I started passing out and missing WAY to much school because of severe cramping. We were worried it was fibroids like my mom has, but got checked out and turns out it was just my psycho hormones.

Since then I have had normal cycles and a fairly light flow. I still have a few here and there that are super heavy and painful, but not many. That has helped riding, and life in general, so much. My mother and I both wish I had gone to the doctor earlier, it would have saved a lot of embarrassment, stress, and pain.

So after that novel (I'm so sorry for the life story), I guess my suggestions are: 

A) Get checked by the doctor (if you haven't already), see if there is anything that can be done about your flow to help ease your mind and maybe ease stress on your body as well. 
B) Less is not more as far as protection. Use longer pads with wings instead of panty liners, they seem to stay in place better. (Oh, my favorites are U by Kotex and Always Infinity)
C) Pack lots of extra product. Change if you can to stay fresh, that helps SO much as far as chafing goes.
D) If you feel the need, seriously, spandex shorts may be hot, but they sure keep everything were it needs to be. If you go this rout, I suggest using baby powder where you get sweatiest to give some comfort.

Good luck girlie!! You should never have to change plans because of your period! I wish I had known that earlier.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ChitChatChet said:


> Oh WOW!! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What is the name of the knocks off you where happy with?
> 
> I used to be able to buy disposable underwear that I wore the first 2 days of my flow. Then they quit making them  These shethinx would be fantastic!!!



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TM906BS

I think it was these. ^^^
But, they aren't exactly like the Thinx. Thinx have a bit of padding to help absorb so those who have used the Thinx claim these aren't as good but I haven't had an issue with them leaking.


----------



## AtomicTomato (Oct 16, 2015)

This is a highly personal question, but have you talked to your doctor about hormonal birth control? I've had my period since I was 10, and around 14, it got so bad between flow and pain that my doctor suggested a low dose hormonal birth control. I've been on BC for about a decade now, and have not had massive flows since. (And seriously, I used to have the red sea in my panties no matter the size of the tampon/pad)


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm also going to throw my hat in for hormonal BC. I have a very quiet case of Polycystic Ovary, so my periods are all over the place anyhow - the pill helped regulate that. They also make a type of pill called Seasonale, which means you only have a period 4 times a year. Technically you can do this on normal birth control by just skipping the sugar pills (when you'd normally have a period) and going straight into another pack. It worked when I did it, but I also had cramping and PMS symptoms a lot more. YMMV. 

You could also look into the IUD if hormonal BC is not an option - many women stop having periods altogether when they have one. But, there's an adjustment period for your body, and you may spot for a while. It's best to talk to your gyno about it. Your insurance may also cover it. 

Lots of women I know LOVE things like their Diva cup. My best friend just got one, she said there was a learning curve and it's messy to empty, but she loves it because she's saving money on pads and tampons.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I will also advocate for period panties!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you have a pretty predictable schedule, and are you on BC now?

So, I have the Nexplanon implant in my arm, and it is pretty awesome as it took away all my symptoms (cramps, vomitting, bloat, etc) but unfortunately the bleeding increased, then decreased, then increased, and now we're on the down swing again over the course of a year. Doctor says it usually settles down between 6month-1yr and i am experiencing that.

The point of the question, is I know when my period is going to happen, so what I usually do it put on a pair of those panties, and if I want to stop it (Like I don't do this often, only when I really, really need to not be dealing with it right then) my doctor suggested I do a day or two of high dose ibuprofen every four hours. It works.

I take 800mg ibuprofen every four hours as soon as I notice the hint of it starting. Usually one day of that stops it for the month, sometimes two at most, and I do not need to have my period at all in that moment. But you do have to be really on top of it, and of course ibuprofen used too much is bad for your stomach, so don't use it as a crutch - But maybe try it once, if you know you have plans, see if it works. The key is to catch it right away. I find it won't work if I mess up and don't catch it.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

KLJcowgirl said:


> If you go this rout, I suggest using baby powder where you get sweatiest to give some comfort.


Be careful with baby powder around your privates. I used to use it during my period and I kept getting UTIs. My gyno explained that this is a very bad idea because the powder dries up your urethra and makes it easier for bacteria to travel up to the bladder. I stopped using it and UTIs stopped immediately.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I also flow heavily for the first 2-3 days of my period, which sucks because I don't always have the option of just not riding. I used to carry around pads and tampons and check/change every couple of hours, even the super plus tampons wouldn't always do the job. Funny thing is that I had always had horrible cramps, like sick to my stomach just want to curl up in a ball and die cramps...until I started using a cup.


The first cup I got was the diva cup and, while my cramps got so much milder with that than tampons, I always had trouble with leaks and I would frequently have to empty it every hour or two and wear a pad as a backup.

However, I got one of these and they are a godsend. The only time I've ever had a leak was when I let it get full and overflow.....but that takes more than 6-8 hours, even on my heavy days. I still wear a backup pad because I'm a worrier like you, but I probably wouldn't need it. If a pad was causing problems, I would likely pair this with a pair of those thinx period panties or something similar.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NHDLMTA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

@Horsef That is very good to know! Thank you. I haven't had to do that in quite some time.


----------

